# Smoked Fish to Die For (brine recipe)



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

This is a great brine recipe for smoking fish:

•	2 quarts cold water
•	1 cup brown sugar
•	1 cup apple juice
•	½ cup non-iodized salt
•	1 cup soy sauce
•	¾ tsp fresh black pepper
•	¼ tsp onion salt
•	1 tsp Lawry’s seasoning salt
•	4-5 heavy glurps of Tabasco sauce

1.	Brine fish for 4-6 hours (thin chunks of average fillets) or 10-12 hours for whole fish.
2.	Remove the fish from the brine and place on your smoking racks with air circulating around them. You want the fish to glaze over it at all possible.

Suggest smoking with apple or alder wood. Do not over smoke.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I'll have to give that a try. 8)


----------

